# Such a thing as too much BMS...?



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Just need a little advice from my FF's. 

Since our cons recommended   every other day back in July we have been trying to stick to this (very difficult sometimes) and haven't been using opk's or anything, however though I am not obsessive as I was at first, I do keep a track of my cd's. 

Well I am due to ov shortly and this is our last chance before we go back to the consultant and get referred for IVF so I want to make the most of it by having as much bms as possible but my friend told me that this weakens the sperm and dtd everyother day gives it chance to recover. Has anyone else heard this? Am I being really thick?

Hope you can help girls!!

xxx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

I think it all depends on your particular circumstances.  My DH had a good count but had some motility and morphology issues and we were advised to have BMS every other day and NOT every day.

Lots of luck to you    

Jane xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya, have to agree with Jane. I think it depends on your dh's sperm situation. if everything is ok then go for every day but if there are issues, best to do every other day.  Sperm can live for several days whereas the egg only survives around a day so the best thing is to get BMS in before and around ovulation to have the swimmers ready with a welcome party for the egg   some people are told that 3 times a week is enough, but I'd be scared I was missing the right time!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I agree with Janie, it does depend on your DHs swimmer count !!

Yes, it takes approx 90 days for a sperm to mature BUT there are millions of sperm constantly maturing every day so having lots of sex won't necessarily weaken them (think thats a bit of an old wives tale to be honest!!). Its good to have a fresh supply of sperm ready & waiting for when egg released...if don't have regular sex then this can actually be more harmful to the sperm (and I'm sure many men would agree to this but for other reasons !!!!!  )

My DP has good sperm count & quality and 2 different fertility consultants I've seen have said to have sex _at least_ every other day from cd10 onwards...(one consultant we see for actual fertility and the other I see for endo also happens to be fertility specialist).

I'd just enjoy as much BMS as you're both happy with...

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for the advice. Everything ok with dh and I think every other day is best. But this time I might attempt a few extra tries!

Minxy - I think you might be right about the old wive's tale..

Janie - hope you are feeling ok today. I had to get up early this morning as we were having a wardrobe delivered so I feel shattered and have just lazed around in my jogging bottoms looking very attractive. My foot is on the mend now so I will probably be back at work after next week. Even I am fed up of daytime tv now! Although it's good getting lots of time on FF.I noticed on another thread that you mentioned Dr Polson. I am under him at Hope Hospital, what did you think of him?

Anyway I better go for a shower now and try and make myself look a bit decent or dh won't touch me with a bargepole!.


xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

at DH not touching you with a bargepole   

So glad you are feeling better and your foot is on the mend.  I liked Dr.Polson he had a good manner and seemed very nice, but I later found out that he wasn't entirely honest with me about our investigations and test results, may have just been an oversight and he hadn't read our notes properly but it put us off a bit.  We are now under Mr. Atkinson.

Good luck with the BMS


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

PS - I didnt know you were another North Westie - we seem to be taking over!!!


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

There are a few of us aren't there!

It was Dr Polson who explained that I am stuck in the postcode lottery. Although I am able to see him at Hope (Salford PCT) I actually live just over the border by about a mile and come under Wigan/Bolton PCT where the wait for IVF is three years and one chance. He said Salford is ten months and two tries. I am considering a move back to Salford.

I have just realised how long I have been chatting and better get on with the beautifying...

x


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Mandjane. I'm in a similar situation to yourself with this being my last cycle of clomid and my next appointment to discuss the next stage is next week.

Last cycle I did pretty much everything - took robitussin, used preseed, and had BMS every day from around CD15 to CD25 (ov'd on CD24) and got a BFN. This cycle I've pretty much given up and am just looking to what the next stage of our treatment will be and wasn't expecting to ov until after CD24 as each cycle it's been getting later and later - typically I got a +ive OPK today (CD1 which is much earlier than I expected. Needless to say we've hardly had any BMS so far.

Anyway, here's a site that may interest you and I know there has been at least one BFP on here following this http://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm

Good luck and I hope it's last cycle lucky for you.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for that Rosie, I found it really helpful. I will have to read it a few times to take it all in. It has definitely enlightened me, just wish I had seen it before.

I am trying to be positive but like you I feel deep down that we will be moving on to the next stage of treatment.

Good luck to you too on your last month and hope your appointment goes ok next week.

Sending you lots of        

Amanda

xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Amanda. At least you can have a good go at it this cycle!

Thanks for your well wishes. How long until your next appointment?

Good luck and sending you lots of     and    

Rosie. xxx


----------



## mandjane (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi Rosie

Our computer has been playing up and lost internet connection on Saturday, just managed to get it working.

The weekend of BMS didn't go very well for one reason or another so I am a bit disappointed but still keeping my fingers crossed.

When is your appointment, I know you said this week sometime.

My next appointment is 20th December, so at least I will be busy up until then to take my mind off it. I am stressing about Christmas shopping as I am still on crutches and don't know when I am going to be able to make a start. Last minute as usual!

Hope you are ok.

xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Amanda. I know the feeling - my laptop has lost it's internet connection, so I'm having to pinch dh's when he's not working on it.

I feel the same way about this cycle's BMS, we only had it 3 times, which it terrible, but I ov'd earlier than I expected and had that horrible flu. Never say never though hun, it only takes the once! 

I had my appointment this morning and he's given me 6 more months of clomid as it made me ov. So I'm really pleased and at least I don't need a lap and dye or ov drilling or anything, what a relief!

I'm normally on the last minute with Christmas shopping too, but this year I've made a start and have bought 2 pressies so far - over the net!   But so convenient, I don't know why people go out in the cold to the shops. Saying that I'm off to Manchester tomorrow to get my hair cut, do a bit of shopping and have a lovely long boozy lunch in a gorgeous Italian restaurant I know there - yum! 

Oh, did I mention I've lost 11lbs now? Oooops, better not go too mad tomorrow, don't want to put it all back on in one go!  

How are you?

Rosie. xxx


----------

